# Onboard Charger



## ProHawg (Sep 5, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if if it is ok to hook up the starter battery to the onboard charger? The battery is charged by the big motor when it is running, but I would like to keep it fully charged in between outings and during the winter. The charger is currently hooked up to the trolling motor battery and I would like to get a 2 bank charger so I can hook up both. Thanks


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yes perfectly fine to do this, all 4 of my batteries including starting are hooked to my 4 bank onboard charger, most of my friends walleye boats are rigged this way. When you don't troll with your big motor you almost have to do this to ensure your starting battery stays full when your not running all the time.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

yes its ok I am curently running a pro-charger three bank it charges my two trolling batts and my starting batt this also helps when your areator is running all day keeps your fish healthy and cool on a hot day and your electronics working swell and wont over charge your batts hope this helps


----------

